# Dialetti



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

*Dialettali*

Altri Mella (ticinese); Tulino
Abruzzo Cella (abruzzese e marchigiano); Ciufello (abruzzese); Picco (dialetti marsicani, Abruzzo);

Calabria Battagliùn (calabrese); Ciolla e varianti (Reggio Calabria e Ragusa); Cioncia (crotonese); Cagnolu (catanzarese); Frat'ma Giorg' ("mio fratello Giorgio", calabrese); Marra (calabrese); Micciu (calabrese); Pizza (Reggio Calabria);

Campania, Napoli Asso di bastoni (Napoli); Capitone senz'e recchie (napoletano); Cicella, Ciciniello (in napoletano è il pesciolino appena nato, quindi indica un pene piccolo, dei bambini); Cumpàgne mije (campano, "il mio amico"); Fravaglio (napoletano); 29, o pate d'e criature (vedi La Smorfia); Fraone, Fravone (napoletano, intende principalmente il "glande"); Mazzarello (napoletano); Pepe (avellinese); Pesce (napoletano); Cicio (Sala Consilina); Battaglio (Provincia di Napoli); Fravolo (Napoli e provincia)

Lazio, Roma Cupolone (romanesco);

Liguria, Genova Anghilla (genovese); Banana, Bananna (genovese); Belino (ligure); Belàn; Belìn; Canäio (genovese); Cannello (genovese); Cannetta (genovese); Carottua (genovese; Casso (genovese); Cicciollo (genovese); Manego (genovese); Manubrio, Manûbrio (genovese; Mostaciollo (genovese; Pigneu (genovese; Pistolla (genovese; Pinfao (genovese);

Lombardia, Milano Biscotto[SUP][23][/SUP]; Bigol, Bigolo (lombardo e friulano); Bora (milanese); Liben (milanese); Manübri (milanese); Pirla (impropriamente lombardo occidentale); Mestér (bergamasco); Osèl (bergamasco); Pistola, pistolino e varianti (milanese[SUP][24][/SUP]);

Piemonte Osél (piemontese); Picio (piemontese);

Puglia Ciòla (barese); Ciddone (foggiano e andriese); Fratimo (salentino); Gruengo (tarantino); Margiale (salentino); Pinga (tranese e foggiano); Pingone (foggiano); Pizza (Provincia di Taranto)

Sardegna Chiccadroxia o Chichillitta (cagliaritano indica il pene dei bambini); Gazzu (sardo); Borrodda, Maccarrona, Brincula (Orosei); Minca (Sardo campidanese); Mincia (sassarese, Modica); Mincra (sardo nuorese); Pilloni e varianti (cagliaritano); Paldal (algherese);

Sicilia Bagara (Trapani); Ciocca o Ciolla (Provincia di Trapani); Ciota (Savona, e Sicilia); Cedda (Catania); Ciaramedda o Ciaramita (Messina); Cicia (Ragusa); Cidduzza, Acidduzza o Acidduzzo (usato per indicare il membro dei bambini, parlando con i bambini, o in tono di sfottò un uomo con un pene piccolo) sarebbe l'equivalente italiano di "_uccelluccia_" cioè di "piccolo uccello" (la desinenza è in _-a_ perché l'organo genitale in Sicilia è femminile); Marruggio (in palermitano ed a Messina) che in italiano sarebbe "mi arrugginisco" con riferimento ai bastoni di ferro o per indicare la durezza e potenza del membro; Minchia (siciliano e calabrese) o anche mènchia; Piciòlla o piciòllo (Modica);

Toscana Bischero (toscano); Creapopoli (Empoli); Fava Toscano; Dami (toscano); Lilli, Lillo (fiorentino); Manfano (livornese)

Umbria e Marche Cello (umbro-marchigiano);

Veneto Bicio (veneto); Bimbin (triestino); Ciccio (veneto); Coda (bellunese); Mànego (veneto);


il vostro qual'è?


----------



## viola di mare (3 Settembre 2013)

non c'hai proprio un cupolone da fa


----------



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

infatti. 

Ultimo c'è anche l'acidduzzu: cercalo ti spiega anche il significato.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non c'hai proprio un cupolone da fa



:rotfl::rotfl:quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *Dialettali*
> 
> Altri Mella (ticinese); Tulino
> Abruzzo Cella (abruzzese e marchigiano); Ciufello (abruzzese); Picco (dialetti marsicani, Abruzzo);
> ...


 wikipedia?:mrgreen: O hai perso tot tempo per tutto ciò ?:mrgreen: Comunque son penultima :carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (3 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> non c'hai proprio un cupolone da fa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Settembre 2013)

te set' propri un pirla...


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

hanno dimenticato pirula
una variante


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *Dialettali*
> 
> Altri Mella (ticinese); Tulino
> Abruzzo Cella (abruzzese e marchigiano); Ciufello (abruzzese); Picco (dialetti marsicani, Abruzzo);
> ...



Mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ma altro non hai da fare! staciolla va!! :rotfl:


Lavoratori!!!! siamo riuniti in questa piazza!........ perchè l'altra è occupata.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> *Dialettali*
> 
> Altri Mella (ticinese); Tulino
> Abruzzo Cella (abruzzese e marchigiano); Ciufello (abruzzese); Picco (dialetti marsicani, Abruzzo);
> ...


Caro lui,pensi troppo ai cazzi....!


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2013)

Potresti cercare di salvare il thread impostandolo sul condividere tra tutti noi alcune parole dialettali simpatiche o speciali.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Potresti cercare di salvare il thread impostandolo sul condividere tra tutti noi alcune parole dialettali simpatiche o speciali.


Potrebbe chiuderlo tanto è un 3d del cazzo.


----------



## Hellseven (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrebbe chiuderlo tanto è un 3d del cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro...ma hai messo l'avatar da donna


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro...ma hai messo l'avatar da donna


Si mi trovo più a mio agio!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mi trovo più a mio agio!


e di là si discute di cose loffie....mentre qui è scoppiata sta cosa.
 da quanto ti senti così?
lo sapevo che tutto questo anale aveva un nesso


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> e di là si discute di cose loffie....mentre qui è scoppiata sta cosa.
> da quanto ti senti così?
> lo sapevo che tutto questo anale aveva un nesso


Da oggi!


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da oggi!


ah, per questo sei passato anche tu di quà. aVVolte la vita ci riserva tante sorprese, inaspettate.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Potresti cercare di salvare il thread impostandolo sul condividere tra tutti noi alcune parole dialettali simpatiche o speciali.





oscuro ha detto:


> Potrebbe chiuderlo tanto è un 3d del cazzo.



Oscù se non ci fossi tu dovrebbero inventarti. quante risate che mi fai fare.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Clà, ho una notizia clamorosa per te: la vuoi sentire? te la do?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Cumpà dagliela a oscuro che pare adesso possa apprezzare.  o eventualmente nfilatilla nculu! questo se oscuro non la vuole.:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

ma perchè pensi sempre male: sei proprio ........ comunque: ho trovato chi ce l'ha più piccola della tua. è perplesso, non ci crederai ma è così: 1,5 da duro.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma perchè pensi sempre male: sei proprio ........ comunque: ho trovato chi ce l'ha più piccola della tua. è perplesso, non ci crederai ma è così: 1,5 da duro.



Io vorrei capire sinceramente una cosa, ma che sei il misuratore di cazzi del forum?


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire sinceramente una cosa, ma che sei il misuratore di cazzi del forum?


no, oscuro in pm m'ha passato la notizia.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no, oscuro in pm m'ha passato la notizia.


Ho capito, il misuratore di cazzi è lui, tu sei chi li prova.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho capito, il misuratore di cazzi è lui, tu sei chi li prova.


si è così: cercavo la'altra volta quando ci siamo incontrati il tuo, ma non è stato possibile trovarlo. avevo dimenticato la pinzetta, ricordi? e quella che usi tu era sporca di pipì, che non la lavi mai.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si è così: cercavo la'altra volta quando ci siamo incontrati il tuo, ma non è stato possibile trovarlo. avevo dimenticato la pinzetta, ricordi? e quella che usi tu era sporca di pipì, che non la lavi mai.


Certo che ricordo, era ben sistemato dentro le tue chiappette depilate e bianche come la mozzarella, ho dovuto infilare tutta la mano per ritrovarla e rimetterla al proprio posto. incubo!!


----------



## viola di mare (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si è così: cercavo la'altra volta quando ci siamo incontrati il tuo, ma non è stato possibile trovarlo. avevo dimenticato la pinzetta, ricordi? e quella che usi tu era sporca di pipì, che non la lavi mai.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che ricordo, era ben sistemato dentro le tue chiappette depilate e bianche come la mozzarella, ho dovuto infilare tutta la mano per ritrovarla e rimetterla al proprio posto. incubo!!






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

fate schifo comunque co ste immagini che trasmettete!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> fate schifo comunque co ste immagini che trasmettete!



Io ne sono consapevole, ma un sorriso strappato ne vale la pena. Per lui ne vale le pene.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> fate schifo comunque co ste immagini che trasmettete!


quoto


----------



## viola di mare (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ne sono consapevole, ma un sorriso strappato ne vale la pena. Per lui ne vale le pene.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e comunque nella più totale confusione che regna dall'altra parte, due risate oggi sono più che ben accettate


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> e comunque nella più totale confusione che regna dall'altra parte, due risate oggi sono più che ben accettate



Effettivamente...... 

Ci vorrebbe un bel bagno a mare per rilassarsi. Le ferie a quanto pare fanno male. A noi no però


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

non ho capito il succo di questo 3d
qualcuno mi riassume?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non ho capito il succo di questo 3d
> qualcuno mi riassume?


Come si dice ciccio in piemontese?
Ecco il succo...

senti questa nuova invece di dire la mona si può dire anche la ciua...

ma la ciua nel mio dialetto è la civetta....

Se vuoi ti metto il mio barbagianni nella to ciua no?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come si dice ciccio in piemontese?
> Ecco il succo...
> 
> senti questa nuova invece di dire la mona si può dire anche la ciua...
> ...



interessante 
prendo appunti


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ne sono consapevole, ma un sorriso strappato ne vale la pena. Per lui ne vale le pene.


Tu e lui sembrata due recchie pesanti che litigano per chi ha il culo più sfranto.....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu e lui sembrata due recchie pesanti che litigano per chi ha il culo più sfranto.....


Certo che, leggere quello che hai scritto e poi guardarti in faccia... e la madonna.. ma da che pulpito..


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che, leggere quello che hai scritto e poi guardarti in faccia... e la madonna.. ma da che pulpito..


Io posso.....!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso.....!



Lo so....! accoglie tutto il tuo culo! :mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so....! accoglie tutto il tuo culo! :mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


6.5,stile oscuro,puoi far meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 6.5,stile oscuro,puoi far meglio.


auahahahahahahah.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

con "Dialetti" volevo dare un momento di cultura a questo posto arido e non consono ad accettare il sapere, ma voi, come sempre lo avete fatto scadere. E' inutile perdere tempo prezioso.

non vi sopporto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> con "Dialetti" volevo dare un momento di cultura a questo posto arido e non consono ad accettare il sapere, ma voi, come sempre lo avete fatto scadere. E' inutile perdere tempo prezioso.
> 
> non vi sopporto.



Va fanculu! Scrivo in rosso per darmi un tono e non farti scadere il Thread. Del Cazzo. Che Hai Aperto. :carneval:


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Va fanculu! Scrivo in rosso per darmi un tono e non farti scadere il Thread. Del Cazzo. Che Hai Aperto. :carneval:


sinceramente: a parte l'argomento, tu sapevi come lo chiamano in Umbria oppure in trentino etc etc. vedi sei ignorante, perchè ignori.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sinceramente: a parte l'argomento, tu sapevi come lo chiamano in Umbria oppure in trentino etc etc. vedi sei ignorante, perchè ignori.


Si, perchè tu sei ignorante, perchè non ignori? :singleeye: lo dico io! tu sei tutto particolare. ma tutto tutto! mancu un pilu si salva.. ad averli! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

cla, ma 'un ti scassa a minchia a leggiri di tutti di sciarri dabbanna? ma ti ni futti a tia di sapiri cu si futtia chidda e chi si futtia l'autru? ma ti pari saggia sta minchiata ca stanu fannu si quattro minchiuna? pirchì nun c'ha finisciunu.
secunnu mia c'è coccarunu ca ci fa comudu sta cosa e appena stannu finennu, nesci a carta e ricuminciunu a dire stunzati. mha.


----------

